# Improvised band clamp



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I was putting together some drawers for a dresser I have been building when I realized I should have bought 2 band clamps instead of 1. I made the trip back down to harbor freight to find that they were sold out, and didn't feel like paying the $12 for one at Home Depot or Lowes. So I decided to make my own. I had some old fir from an old project and cut a square, put it on the lathe, cut the required groove then moved to the bandsaw to quarter it up and cut the 90 degree corners. Worked like a charm.


----------

